# Black Friday / good websites.



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey, looking to make a purchase on black friday for a bike.
I have found jenson usa and performance bike as good online sites.


does anyone have any other good sites ?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought it was the following Monday that had all the special deals?


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Depends on the definition of "good". 

Not sure if you're looking for a bike or something for it, but shopping by discount percentage probably isn't the best way to go about it. If you know exactly what you're looking for, what it's worth and how to set it up. In other words, half price on last year's model that doesn't fit isn't a bargain.

Competitive Cyclist, Real Cyclist and Bonktown (all the same company) are good. REI Outlet and Sierra Trading Post (be sure to sign up for their emails) are good sometimes too.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't forget www.i'm-a-cheap-ass.comhttp://www.imacheapass.com


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> Don't forget www.i'm-a-cheap-ass.comhttp://www.imacheapass.com


Wait, what--that link doesn't work..:idea:


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

paredown said:


> Wait, what--that link doesn't work..:idea:


Actually, I originally posted it as: I’m a Cheap Ass » It’s a cheap ass blog with some cheap stuff too! , which is a real link.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

egger29 said:


> Hey, looking to make a purchase on black friday for a bike.
> I have found jenson usa and performance bike as good online sites.
> does anyone have any other good sites ?


Nashbar.com is affiliated Performance Bike and has clearance items. BikesDirect.com is also supposed to have some Black Friday and Monday sales -- you can sign up for alerts for their deals at Bikesdirect.com/deals.


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

love it when the peanut gallery comes out to play...

If I know the size of bike i need and the brand I want, why wouldn't i try and find a discount on last years model ?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

you mean cyber monday.
black friday = large retailers brick and mortar
small business staurday = small businesses have deals to compete
cyber monday = online deals. people at work scour fro deals on company time.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

weltyed said:


> you mean cyber monday.
> black friday = large retailers brick and mortar
> small business staurday = small businesses have deals to compete
> cyber monday = online deals. people at work scour fro deals on company time.


Seems like these days it's starting to stretch out over a week and kind of blur -- at least with online black/cyber deals.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

egger29 said:


> love it when the peanut gallery comes out to play...
> 
> If I know the size of bike i need and the brand I want, why wouldn't i try and find a discount on last years model ?


Love it when someone with 7 posts calls anyone else on a forum "the peanut gallery"...


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

platypius said:


> don't forget www.i'm-a-cheap-ass.comhttp://www.imacheapass.com



View attachment 245834


----------



## victorscp (Nov 8, 2011)

is the nashbar stuff any good?


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

victorscp said:


> is the nashbar stuff any good?


Which stuff? They sell lots of different things, ranging from high quality stuff to leftover items nobody likes. Their generic bikes tend to have decent consumer review. In general, I'd say that the consumer reviews on their web site are pretty helpful.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

kykr13 said:


> Depends on the definition of "good".
> 
> Not sure if you're looking for a bike or something for it, but shopping by discount percentage probably isn't the best way to go about it. If you know exactly what you're looking for, what it's worth and how to set it up. In other words, half price on last year's model that doesn't fit isn't a bargain.


a big +1 for the bike fit. I recently bought my first bike and I am still waiting for the weather to warm up a little bit so that I can do the inauguration ride  but yeah one month back I was in the same boat. I test road lots of bikes, different brands, different models, expensive .. inexpensive.. carbon.. and finally decided on what I want. Then started looking used .. on craigslist and I luckily found my baby.

But yeah fit is very important, the price might be a little high when you buy it in store.. but you will not regret it.

Good Luck.


----------



## victorscp (Nov 8, 2011)

i meant the nashbar brand stuff


----------



## 4evaundergrad (Nov 24, 2011)

I was going to create a similar thread with a due introduction but, it appears, i have to reach a certain threshold of chattiness before i can do that.  Anyway, i am also looking for some deals on a good bike from a reputable [online] merchant but i am not sure where to look. For instance, what is the criteria by which bikesdirect select their inventory? (Disclaimer: I do not own a car, therefore i cannot drive 40 miles to "support a local bike shop" or change the fundamentals of rational consumer choice.) Having said that, if there is an online store that gets more street cred from you guys, then i'd be glad to check it out. 

More questions:

I heard there is an online fit calculator i can use. Can someone vouch for a good one? 

Oh, what's the deal with the Chinese carbon frames? Is it a good deal to get those?

Thanks all!


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

4evaundergrad said:


> I was going to create a similar thread with a due introduction but, it appears, i have to reach a certain threshold of chattiness before i can do that.


Oh boy... can of worms with some of this. I'd have to assume that Bikes Direct chooses their inventory like any other seller (I hesitate to use the word "store"...) - they buy what they think they can sell. REI might be a good place to look, but a lot of bike brands they have can't be shipped (the manufacturer's terms and conditions). REI's house-brand Novara might be a good one to look at, since the store has a very customer-friendly policies. If you're going to buy something that's a decent amount of money from them, absolutely sign up to be a member ($15?), it'll save you a lot of money. If you can wait until spring, members get a 20% off coupon which at least in the past could be used on Novara. I'm a member and buy from them often enough, but rarely go to one of their stores.


Competitive Cyclist has an online calculator which is probably at least as good as any of them. They're now part of backcountry.com and would be a good one to look at too.

Chinese carbon frames? Not for me. Plenty said about them in the bikes & frames forum on this site.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

kykr13 said:


> Competitive Cyclist has an online calculator which is probably at least as good as any of them. They're now part of backcountry.com and would be a good one to look at too.


was just about to suggest hucknroll.com which is the mtn bike oriented site for backcountry...they've got some pretty decent online deals going on too.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

4evaundergrad said:


> I was going to create a similar thread with a due introduction but, it appears, i have to reach a certain threshold of chattiness before i can do that.  Anyway, i am also looking for some deals on a good bike from a reputable [online] merchant but i am not sure where to look. For instance, what is the criteria by which bikesdirect select their inventory? (Disclaimer: I do not own a car, therefore i cannot drive 40 miles to "support a local bike shop" or change the fundamentals of rational consumer choice.) Having said that, if there is an online store that gets more street cred from you guys, then i'd be glad to check it out.
> 
> More questions:
> 
> ...


Agree with kykr13 on the can of worms comment. Some here will sing the praises of BD. Others, not so much. 

Also agree that (like any other business) online retailers like BD offer what sells. If it doesn't, it's no longer offered. Prices are lower than in LBS's simply because the bike is their only product; shipped from Asia, stored in a warehouse, then shipped to the consumer - all resulting in minimal overhead.

What online retailers don't offer that's critical is sizing/ fit assistance. Sure, if you email them (you can't call BD, they don't publish phone numbers) they'll offer a size based on a given height and average proportions, but that's a guess. And you get no assistance with fit (initial setup, small length/ angle adjustments to stems, saddles...) 

Re: your question about 'good' online fit calculators, IMO/E, there are none. The _best_ any will do is get you to a _range_ of frame sizes - and that assumes all the values you entered were correct. They also don't consider other facets of fit, like rider experiences, fitness, flexibility or personal preferences. A competent fitter could do better in 20 minutes, which leads to....

If you have a LBS ~40 miles away, even with no car is it not possible to hook up with someone to get you there? Considering you're looking to invest a fair amount in this endeavor, IMO it would be worthwhile to get to a bike shop, spring for a standard fitting (usually ~$50) and get at least your sizing requirements pinned down. From there, you can compare the test bikes geo with online offerings, and whittle choices from there.

Lastly, you haven't provided a price range, but buying a frame and building a bike from there will almost always cost appreciably more than buying a complete bike. Most cyclists that go that route do so because they want (or need) a particular mix of components and/ or have a stash of parts lying around that they can use for the build.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

victorscp said:


> i meant the nashbar brand stuff


If you mean Nashbar brand bikes, it seems that most of them get pretty good consumer reviews for what they are -- budget priced no frills bikes. As for the other Nashbar branded stuff, best to look at the individual items' reviews.


----------



## 4evaundergrad (Nov 24, 2011)

double post accident


----------



## 4evaundergrad (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you kykr13 and PJ352 for great suggestions! I've pretty much reconciled with the fact that i cannot buy a bike online before being fitted for one at a store. (Especially after i was told to go get fitted at an LBS by staff at real cyclist--great people!) 

When i asked about BD (and others), i meant to ask whether you guys see any decent frames and components in their stock (probably $1000.00 cap though) as i am pretty clueless when it comes to derailleurs, stems, headsets etc. For instance, wallmart and other crap stores carry bad/generic stock of all categories, not just bikes. 

Oh and the reason why i asked about the chinese carbon frames is because one time i bought a $240.00 BMX bike which became a $2000.00 bike by the time i was done replacing every crap part on it. So i was just going to see whether it was worth it building up a bike from the ground up, since i kind of have a negative disposition toward stock bikes. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

4evaundergrad said:


> Thank you kykr13 and PJ352 for great suggestions! I've pretty much reconciled with the fact that i cannot buy a bike online before being fitted for one at a store. (Especially after i was told to go get fitted at an LBS by staff at --great people!)
> 
> When i asked about BD (and others), i meant to ask whether you guys see any decent frames and components in their stock (probably $1000.00 cap though) as i am pretty clueless when it comes to derailleurs, stems, headsets etc. For instance, wallmart and other crap stores carry bad/generic stock of all categories, not just bikes.
> 
> ...


If your price range tops out at around $1k for the bike (as opposed to bike and accessories), I suggest making that trip to the LBS and checking out some of their bikes. Given the distance, I suggest calling ahead and discussing your general situation, intended uses (recreational, charity events, fitness/ training, competition...), cycling experiences, price range and see what they suggest. Hopefully, they'll have some bikes (new or used) of interest in your price range (and size) available for test rides. If not, you can revert back to the plan of getting a standard fitting from them.

The big plus here (versus buying online) is that you can avail yourself of the services reputable LBS's offer such as sizing/ fit assistance, test rides, final assembly/ tuning, and warranty assistance, if needed. Most also offer post purchase services like tweaks to fit and a 30 day (or more) service. 

To answer your BD question, IMO they generally offer good quality products. Their shortfall is that that's basically all they offer, and when it comes to cycling (especially when just starting out) the aforementioned support services are important. 

Lastly, in your price range, it'll be near impossible to build up a frame with components/ wheelsets of comparable quality of complete bikes, so my suggestion is to abandon that option, at least for this bike.


----------



## 4evaundergrad (Nov 24, 2011)

Can someone help me solve this dilemma: i'm a college student and i could theoretically afford a $1000.00 bike whether from the store or online but i, _most of all_, need it to just move around the town--to the grocery store, restaurants, campus. Going fast (quality bike) is something i really want as well as i want to join a cycling or triathlon club here on campus but i'm not sure if i want to be strapped into clipless pedals with specialty cleats every day i go to Subway. Should i get two sets of pedals (one casual and one for racing) for a bike like this bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/knight_x.htm - Shimano Ultegra Windsor Knight and just use them accordingly or is it nonsensical to ride on a bike like this every day? Again, i don't have a car so i'd be riding this relatively expensive (to me) bike every day with all the risk that comes with riding and chaining your bike on campus. Is this a sound move? Should i get something more subtle and casual or can i use this as both a town and a racing bike?

P.S. Sorry for hijacking this thread but it probably should've been in a different category anyway.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

If you're going to spend that much I'd be inclined to go with on of the $799 or $899 20 speed bikes with a compact crank (50/34) and a cassette that at least goes as high as 28t. Perhaps:

Road Bikes- Condor SuperBird S5D

Save up to 60% of new Shimano SRAM Apex 20 Speed Road Bikes | 2011 Motobecane Super Strada Road Bikes Sale | Save up to 60% off your next new Road Bike

Save up to 60% off new Windsor Falkirk Shimano Ultegra SL Road Bikes

You'll eventually want to go clipless. A good option for you might be a "campus" pedal with a flat platform on one side, SPD on the other. I have used Shimano PD-M324 pedals on my road bike before, and liked them a lot. And be sure to spend the money for 2 good locks -- a good U lock for sure, and perhaps a cable too (takes different tools to defeat each).


----------



## 4evaundergrad (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks BeginnerCycling! I really like that Condor and those pedals. In fact, i was just at an LBS today and they failed to mention that i don't necessarily have to buy 2 pairs of pedals. I didn't even know they made those! I was wondering however, why you sugget a compact crank across the board? I've read that Ultegra gear is better than 20sp SRAM Apex. But, that Condor looks awesome and i may just save $100.00 and get a good lock, light and those pedals as it seems like it may be worth foregoing the Ultegra for...


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Performance has the al2 road bike on sale.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

4evaundergrad said:


> I was wondering however, why you sugget a compact crank across the board? I've read that Ultegra gear is better than 20sp SRAM Apex. But, that Condor looks awesome and i may just save $100.00 and get a good lock, light and those pedals as it seems like it may be worth foregoing the Ultegra for...


Most people (not all) prefer a compact crank to a triple. If you go to 28t in the back (Apex has even higher) then you pretty much have almost the same range as a triple, with the simplicity of a compact crank. 

However, if you want to go cheaper you would probably be fine for a while with a Sora or Tiagra triple. You'll probably get the itch to upgrade later (I made it almost 2 years).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

4evaundergrad said:


> Can someone help me solve this dilemma: i'm a college student and i could theoretically afford a $1000.00 bike whether from the store or online but i, _most of all_, need it to just move around the town--to the grocery store, restaurants, campus. Going fast (quality bike) is something i really want as well as i want to join a cycling or triathlon club here on campus but i'm not sure if i want to be strapped into clipless pedals with specialty cleats every day i go to Subway. Should i get two sets of pedals (one casual and one for racing) for a bike like this bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/knight_x.htm - Shimano Ultegra Windsor Knight and just use them accordingly or is it nonsensical to ride on a bike like this every day? Again, i don't have a car so i'd be riding this relatively expensive (to me) bike every day with all the risk that comes with riding and chaining your bike on campus. Is this a sound move? Should i get something more subtle and casual or can i use this as both a town and a racing bike?
> 
> P.S. Sorry for hijacking this thread but it probably should've been in a different category anyway.


IMO your intended uses are pretty broad - and that creates a dilemma. For bopping around town/ campus you could search out a used hybrid locally. Cheaper, somewhat easier to fit, can mount racks/ fenders for added versatility, but wouldn't make for the best 'go fast' bike for your cycling club tri's. But, it's been done before.

That said, since this bike is going to be locked up around town and campus, I (again) suggest looking locally for cheaper used bikes. Maybe that LBS carries some, which would be a plus because you'd get sizing/ fitting assistance. But whether it be a hybrid or drop bar bike, keeping the price to a more reasonable level _might_ make it less desirable to others. Depending on region, CL is hit or miss, so you might have to broaden your search some. Also, set aside some funds for a couple of decent locks.

I think the PD-M324 pedals mentioned are a good option, but (depending on ones fitness and terrain) I think a triple crankset is a fine option. I've found that the stigma attached to them is overdone, and mechanically they're fairly easy to set up and operate reliably. 

Re: Apex, JMO, but I find the gaps in gearing too large, especially at the lower end (21, 24, 28). Makes it difficult to maintain a smooth pedal stroke (as well as cadence), so what I refer to as a riders rhythm is off. Generally speaking, in hilly terrain I think a triple with tighter rear gearing is preferable.

Last thought, which brings me back to fit. Whatever you decide, try not to lose sight of the fact that you won't be comfortable or efficient on a bike unless it fits well. Ultegra won't make it so, a given pedal system won't make it so, nor will any high bling component make it so. Getting sizing right, will. And in the end, that'll make you more competitive in any fast paced ride.


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

4evaundergrad said:


> Thanks BeginnerCycling! I really like that Condor and those pedals. In fact, i was just at an LBS today and they failed to mention that i don't necessarily have to buy 2 pairs of pedals. I didn't even know they made those! I was wondering however, why you sugget a compact crank across the board? I've read that Ultegra gear is better than 20sp SRAM Apex. But, that Condor looks awesome and i may just save $100.00 and get a good lock, light and those pedals as it seems like it may be worth foregoing the Ultegra for...


The debate between Shimano and SRAM drive trains is really a personal decision, you'll need to ride bikes with both to see what you prefer. If you search these forums, you'll find a lot of discussions debating the merits of both. 

Now after posting that disclaimer, I'll add what lead me to Shimano. 

I found the Apex double tap a little confusing, to be honest. The same lever shifts up or down, just depends on how far the lever is moved. I do like the separate brake lever, but in reality, it doesn't really make a lot of difference compared to Shimano. 

With Shimano; 105, Ultegra, Dura Ace, move the right brake lever left, the derailleur shifts to a larger gear (lower), move the small lever behind brake lever left, you shift to a higher gear. I found it easier to shift up and down using two levers then one, but that's me.

I was new to road cycling (and still am) 6 months ago when I test rode those bikes, but still feel good about my decision. 

One more thing......

I shopped all the local bike shops and the ones 30 and 80 miles away, but either they didn't have my size or frame material I liked or a bike in my price range (under $1000) with the frame and components I preferred, so I purchased my bike from BikesDirect. After reaching 2036 miles today and only adding clipless pedals, new seat and rear cassette, I'm still happy about the purchase. I also saved $600 over a comparable bike at the LBS. 

And my LBS (I have 3), I shop and buy clothes and gear from them all the time. The recognize me by name and I'm considered a good steady customer. 

My recommendation to you; is read and study everything you can on bike fit, components and frame materials, determine exactly what you need and want, then find and buy the bike that'll work best for you, where ever that maybe. 

Good luck....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

GFish said:


> My recommendation to you; is* read and study everything you can on bike fit*, components and frame materials, *determine exactly what you need and want, then find and buy the bike that'll work best for you*, where ever that maybe.
> Good luck....


Sounds good on paper (as they say), but considering there's a wealth of contradictory info out there re: bike fit, how does someone unfamiliar with the fitting process_ determine _what s/he needs/ wants?


----------



## 4evaundergrad (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks PJ352. I actually figured out how to minimize risk regarding the potential theft by getting renter's insurance (which is a fraction of what i had to pay for auto insurance.) Seems like $10 dollars a month is worth paying for riding a bike you actually like every day. I also rode fixie and bmx before (hence general lack of knowledge about road bikes) so i think i should be good with 20 variable speeds around town. Thank you all.


Oh also as far as fit goes, I seriously went into the LBS they told me to stand above a frame and said it fits. I'm not sure whether that was all that needed to be done but i cannot imagine riding anything larger or smaller than the size i was "fitted" for.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

4evaundergrad said:


> Oh also as far as fit goes, I seriously went into the LBS they told me to stand above a frame and said it fits. I'm not sure whether that was all that needed to be done but i cannot imagine riding anything larger or smaller than the size i was "fitted" for.


No, that's not a fitting. It's a method used by people that don't know how to size a rider. Either get someone else in that shop to size/ fit you or go elsewhere. Preferably, the latter.


----------



## bill105 (Mar 19, 2003)

I ride without my cleats pretty often just around the neighborhood and find that Shimano type pedals have plenty of flat surface for riding without cleats and allows you to use one set of pedals. If youre looking for shoes I have a pair of Lake C236C shoes for sale in the Classifieds section. Reatil was $229 but I'm selling for way less.


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Sounds good on paper (as they say), but considering there's a wealth of contradictory info out there re: bike fit, how does someone unfamiliar with the fitting process_ determine _what s/he needs/ wants?


Agree, the contradictory information is everywhere, including the LBS. 

Out of the 8 LBS I visited (most not so close), I test rode bikes at 3 of them. The only fitting that took place, was having me straddle the top tube. In fact one didn't even do that, they just pulled a bike down and said take it for a spin. From 52 to 56cm, they just wanted to sell me a bike. They either assumed I knew enough about how a bike should fit or feel, or they really didn't care. 

IMO, it's always better to have some idea of what will work (fit) before venturing into a shop. Not all of these sales people have the knowledge or experience to conduct a proper fitting or even willing to do one. 

You can say try a different shop, and I did, but I got tired of receiving the same generic service. I would recommend any potential buyer, at a minimum, to start with the on-line fitting calculator. If nothing else, it'll help you ask the right questions when you enter a LBS. Remember, knowledge is power, it helps to be prepared.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

well I just picked up my first road bike tonight & thought I would share, Hopefully when i get enough post I can start a new thread. I was at Sports Chalet & I picked up a 2011 Podium 1 for 499.00 with all Sora bits I believe. This special I think ends on Monday for anyone else searching. I could not find it online but found it instore. I believe it normally sales for 600-700 range.Jenson had it for 620.00 on there site but looks like there is no more left. I was going to pickup a BD mercier orion AL but figured this is the same price & I dont have to deal with shipping times or assembly & I can get a bit of free service on the bike which is now looking like I might need to already use If I messed something up. Al-tho the BD bike I was looking at had some Tiagra components hopefully this is good enough for a first bike. I am just passing on this deal in case anyone else is interested. I went to try and ride it tonight & I guess I did something wrong & the chain fell off. Luckly I never made it off my street being that I live on a hill. I went back home to fix it & went back to ride again & I was having a bit of trouble with shifting to the middle sprocket on the crank. I will go back out tomorrow when its day time so I can atleast see what I am doing & what I am shifting too since im unfamiliar with a bike that can shift gears. Hopefully someone can give me some advice. O well I was trying to include a picture


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

GFish said:


> Agree, the contradictory information is everywhere, including the LBS.
> 
> Out of the 8 LBS I visited (most not so close), I test rode bikes at 3 of them. The only fitting that took place, was having me straddle the top tube. In fact one didn't even do that, they just pulled a bike down and said take it for a spin. From 52 to 56cm, they just wanted to sell me a bike. They either assumed I knew enough about how a bike should fit or feel, or they really didn't care.
> 
> ...


I don't doubt your experiences, but IMO they simply prove that you visited no reputable LBS's - or at least didn't interact with any caring/ knowledgeable individuals at them, so if possible, expand your search. 

Why bother? Because along the lines of what I mentioned previously, going it alone and _obtaining_ that 'knowledge' you speak of can mislead as well as educate, and IME confusion (rather than preparation) is the likely result of most using an online fit calculator. At _best_, all it'll do is get the rider a _range_ of recommended fit parameters. Working one on one with a cyclist, an experienced fitter can do better in about 20 minutes, while considering facets of fit that online calculators (and online retailers), don't. 

Don't get me wrong. I'm not promoting someone walking into a LBS and blindly following an indifferent employees suggestions, but it doesn't take much knowledge to get a sense that customer service isn't part of the picture at 'name that business'. You did. So the _real_ challenge becomes finding a shop (or fitter) possessing the knowledge and experience that is needed, then the onus is on them to get the sizing/ fitting right, not the customers.

In fact, IMO, if you feel the need to be the one in charge or in control of your fitting process, you might very well be better off leaving that shop and finding one you can trust. Most will recognize one when they find it.


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

I forgot, i need 7,284 posts to call out anyone or to have any forum credibility, my bad.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

egger29 said:


> I forgot, i need 7,284 posts to call out anyone or to have any forum credibility, my bad.


did you make ur purchase?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

egger29 said:


> I forgot, i need 7,284 posts to call out anyone *or to have any forum credibility*, my bad.


Correct. That's how it works. If you start a new job, they aren't going to trust your every word until you've been there (and talked...lurking doesn't count) a while, even if you have the best credentials in the world.

So no... no credibility.

As for calling out, that's available to anyone. You have to do it well enough to avoid the mods, and it should be something that most of the other members will agree with.


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

Having someone chirp at me is better than no one responding at all !!! haha.

So to update ya..

I dialed into jensonusa.com, found the bike i wanted. Bought it online on black friday, and exactly a week later it was on my doorstep.

Took the box to the local LBS, had them put it together...and now I got it back home. I have attached a pic for everyone.

I got the Focus Cayo 105, carbon frame. I love this thing so far...

Buying pedals, shoes, and some other accessories for xmas and I'll be ready to go. I am completely jacked and can't wait to use this.

Side note, Jensonusa was AWESOME to deal with. The LBS noticed my rear derailleur hanger was quite bent, so they straightened it for me, but recommended i get a new one. I called up Jenson, and within 5 mins they had an order to ship me a new one (it is in the mail as we speak).


----------



## sgtx (Nov 26, 2011)

I found a site online that has some really good prices, but since it is overseas I wanted to see if anyone has used it before.

ansaarbikeonline dot com

They emailed me responses to my questions pretty quickly, but with shipping at 60 dollars to the US, and the bike pricing, it has me skeptical. Anyone every purchase from them?

Thanks


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

sgtx said:


> I found a site online that has some really good prices, but since it is overseas I wanted to see if anyone has used it before.
> 
> ansaarbikeonline dot com
> 
> ...


I wish I could just let every cheap-arse waste their money, but I do have a conscience....so I can't.

BOGUS.

a) You can't sell Trek online. Not at discounted prices at least (they just started letting dealers sell online...at MSRP)

b) Says they're in London. They aren't. First, the English is "wrong" for a British firm. Second, WhoIs tells me differently:


Registrant Contact: ANSAAR BIKE LIMITED
Piao Haishan 
5404 Greenhouse Dr. 
Mason, OH 45040 US 
Status: Locked 
Name Servers: ns7.corecommerce.com
ns8.corecommerce.com 

*Creation date: 05 Nov 2011* 14:09:05 
Expiration date: 05 Nov 2012 15:09:00


----------



## sgtx (Nov 26, 2011)

The useful information is appreciated. I had forgotten about Whois and didn't know about the Trek online sales.

Thanks, 
cheap-arse


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

sgtx said:


> The useful information is appreciated. I had forgotten about Whois and didn't know about the Trek online sales.
> 
> Thanks,
> cheap-arse


Don't worry, I'm a cheap-arse too. A very jaded cheap-arse.


----------



## onelink360 (Nov 27, 2011)

I wish I seen this sooner


----------

